# Portuguese visa



## itssemi (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear all

I am a Portuguese national living in UK. We are going to Portugal for short time. My mother is non eu national.

I want my mother to join us in Portugal, what kind of visa she need to apply from home country.

Thanks


----------



## itssemi (Dec 10, 2013)

Can someone guide me?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You need to look on the Govt immigration website at sef.pt to find out what's most suitable for your particular needs.


----------

